# NYU Film Graduates - We need YOU



## silberto (Aug 15, 2008)

We need a production crew to help us produce a few webisodes and a reality series.

we need a DP, cameraperson, lights and sound. 

lets us know if you like our project:
http://www.youtube.com/awomansmind

If you like it and want to work, we'd like to meet this Monday at the 4 seasons hotel in NYC. EMAIL ME DIRECT: rob@awmtv DOT com


have a great weekend,
Rob


----------

